# wildside advice needed



## flatcap (Dec 27, 2007)

i think i posted this in wrong place first time hopefully get it right this time
hi just got my first order of wild side transfers, can you tell me if i need to stretch the t shirts after pressing, also the company i got them from told me to press at 195 degrees but from posts i've read it should be more like 400 degrees and do i need to pre press the t shirt before i press again with the transfer any help appreciated guys, i spent a lot of money on the order and i don't want to screw to many up before i get the hang of it
steve


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are different types of transfers, some require higher temps and/or higher dwell times, just follow the manufacturers instructions.


----------



## flatcap (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks wormil for your help i pressed a couple today after messing with the presure and the majority of the transfer came out great apart from leaving parts of the edge of the image still on the transfer. the press i use is more than large enough for the transfer to sit in the middle of my press
so the transfer edge is getting the same pressure as the rest of the image, could i be pulling the paper off too quickly and its leaving parts on the paper- or could it have a problem with the teflon sheet i layed over the image before i pressed, i was thinking maybe the teflon is not letting all the heat through and i should use greaseproof paper
best wishes


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It could be a couple of things; uneven pressure or uneven heat.

Try one without the teflon or anything else.


----------



## flatcap (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks joe i'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make sure the bottom platen is also hot. Heat it for at least 60 seconds before pressing your first transfer.


----------



## flatcap (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks wormil i'll make sure i do that, and i've taken notice of what you said about reading manufactuars instructions , there is a wide range of variations between the different packs of designs i've got. i printed some today and did what joe said about not using the teflon sheet and thats made a huge difference only cocked up one t shirt i printed it upside down- duh i got sidetracked by a customer wanting her caricature drawn and i was not concentrating
all in all i think i prefer the pre printed transfers it's a lot less hassle then sublination
best wishes and thanks again


----------

